# Problem mit Schaltung



## jenny258 (7. April 2011)

Hallo, ich habe folgende Schaltung. Wie schaut dazu die Schaltgleichung aus. 
Mich verwirrt es, dass ich zwei Eingänge mit e4 hab? Kann mir jemand helfen bitte.


----------



## vfl_freak (7. April 2011)

Moin,

Idee:  
streiche einmal 'e4',  setze einmal 'e5' ..... :-D

Gruß
Klaus


----------

